# Helix 7 SI install



## undertaker (Jan 20, 2013)

Any helpful hints?


----------



## RMK (Feb 21, 2017)

i didnt do anything special. just be sure your transducer is clear of anything left or right(motor) so that the SI works properly.
i ll be watching to see what if i anything wrong though.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Run the power wire directly to the battery. I put the boat wiring and outboard wiring on one set of posts and the Helix on the second set (may need and adapter to do it). Cuts down on engine interference. 

You didn't say what type of boat but don't put the transducer behind anything that will cause turbulence. 

You can't stop the engine from blocking it unless you have a stepped transom so you'll need to trim it up when idling for a good reading.


----------



## undertaker (Jan 20, 2013)

Thanks for information 
Im puttting it on a Fisher 17 Avenger , its tonights project


----------



## Gsxrfanim (Sep 28, 2009)

You can also do a search for a "transducer board" or make your own from a waterproof type board like a white cutting board or something.
I did a lot of research to get my side imaging transducer installed correctly and if it is not in the perfect spot you might be stuck moving it several times.
The idea is to get a nice board mounted on the transom so that you only have two screws going into your boat instead of a bunch of different ones because the transducer needed moved around.
Good luck and definitely run it to the battery and make sure the positive feed has an inline fuse.


----------



## undertaker (Jan 20, 2013)




----------



## undertaker (Jan 20, 2013)

Got it mounted and hooked up water test in morning. Now the learning starts. Got manual in boat. Thanks for all helpful information in mounting process


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

can you network that unit with the helix mega 10 thru the Ethernet?


----------



## rnvinc (Jan 14, 2015)

ezbite said:


> can you network that unit with the helix mega 10 thru the Ethernet?


HELIX 7 G2 models do not have networking ...

HELIX 7 G2N models do have networking ...

Rickie


----------



## undertaker (Jan 20, 2013)

This was the model that i felt i hot what i could afford really all i needed. Mot sure on the network capabilities


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

rnvinc said:


> HELIX 7 G2 models do not have networking ...
> 
> HELIX 7 G2N models do have networking ...
> 
> Rickie


I do remember reading that before, has to have the N to network.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

undertaker said:


> This was the model that i felt i hot what i could afford really all i needed. Mot sure on the network capabilities


have you been on the water with it yet? I agree on the transducer board, 2 holes in the transom are a lot better than multiple.


----------



## undertaker (Jan 20, 2013)

This morning didn't work out, hopefully this evening or tomorrow morning. I chomping at the bit to try it


----------



## undertaker (Jan 20, 2013)

Got to water test the unit, I really like it, no problem seeing screen in the sun. Fairly easy to use, but I still have a lot to learn. So far I'm very happy


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

If you want most accurate info your transducer must be as close to level as possible. Level install while boat on trailer is different when boat is on water.

2-3 mph is usually the best speed for DI/SI imaging. Take along a small torpedo level and coins or washers. Find a place on your boat to rest the torpedo against. I used the anchor cleat. Once boat is 2-3 mph place enough of coins/washers until it is level. You may be surprised at how many are needed. Once it is level put the coins/washers in a small bag until you are back home.

To simulate your boats position put level in identical spot and the coins/washers that you saved in the bag. Adjust trailer tongue jack until level. Now go to where your transducer and adjust it until it reads level.

Sounds like a lot of trouble but is not really hard to do at all. Have done it many times for friends and family. Is it 100% necessary ? No but it will give you the best reading your unit is capable of.


----------



## undertaker (Jan 20, 2013)

Thats how i did mine, seen it in a video


----------

